# Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?



## Rotkaeppchen_online (27. September 2014)

*Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*

Die Frage ist etwas provokativ, aber ich mache mir ernsthaft Sorgen um meine geliebte Intel-Konkurrenz, 
die aktuell nur noch mit Grafikkarten vorne liegt, oder zumindest lag. Wenn ich mir die aktuellen GTX970/980 
ansehe und den extremen Gewinn bei Leisten, Kosten und Geräusch sehe, wird es für AMD extrem schwer.
Der massive Preisnachlass ist entfallender Reingewinn bei AMD, die aktuell jeden Dollar dringend benötigen.

Wenn ich z.B. eine R9-290x mit einer GTX 970 vergleiche, dann läppert sich bei fast identischer Leistung
die Ersparnis. Es beginnt bei kleinerem Netzteil, man braucht einen Gehäuselüfter weniger, der ganze
Rechner ist erheblich ruhiger, also ist eigentlich auch kein Schallgedämpftes mehr notwenig, um dieselbe
Lautstärke zu erreichen und beim Stromverbrauch hängt es vom Nutzungsverhalten ab. Aber der typische 
Extremspieler hängt 8 Stunden am Tag vor der zu 100% laufenden Maschine, es geht also um max. 1kWh
am Tag, oder für sich genommen bescheidene  30Cent. Das sind aber im Jahr 100,-€ oder auf drei Jahre
Grafikkartenlebensdauer 300,-€, also beinahe der Kaufpreis.

Ich werde auch weiterhin versuchen AMD so weit wie möglich zu unterstützen, aber ich befürchte, der Markt
wird zusammen brechen. Wie seht ihr das?

Denn wenn das passiert, haben sowohl Intel as auch Nividia keine ernstzunehmende KOnkurrenz mehr und
das wäre fatal, extrem fatal für uns alle. Es sollte fast vom Kartellamt eine Sondersteuer für Intel eingeführt
werden.


----------



## nudelhaus (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*

würde ich mal nicht sagen, amd wird noch was eröffnen.. die gtx970/80 ist aber wie du erkannt hast ein schönes gewicht für amd.

@Singlecoreplayer2500+ : die 9700pro würde ich gerne hinzufügen, sofern erlaubt! ;D


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*

Bisschen übertrieben das ganze ...

Das ist doch immer so das die Hersteller ihre neuen Generationen nicht gleichzeitig auf dem Markt bringen und derjenige, der es zuerst bringt erstmal besser dasteht.
AMD bringt seine NextGen auch noch und dann sieht es wieder ganz anders aus.

nVidia ist damals auch nicht gestorben als AMD mit der unglaublich guten HD5870 kam und nVidia da nur ein stromvernichtenes Heizgerät bringen konnte


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. September 2014)

Nvidias Maxwell ist ja auch nicht so ein rießen Sparwunder, viele fallen auf den Marketingtrick mit TPD rein. Immer schön merken, TDP /=/ Stromverbrauch.

Außerdem wieso sollte AMD tod sein ? Die haben im letzten Quartal weniger als Nvidia verloren, ihre Mainstream Karten verkaufen sich gut (R280(X)/270(X)).


----------



## Savant2k14 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*

Jap, sehe ich ähnlich. AMD hat gute Produkte im Verkauf (die ganze R9-Reihe z. B.). Die mögen etwas mehr Strom brauchen, als die GTX 970, aber bei mir z. B. wird sie eine Weile laufen. Und auch die 280X und Co. werden sich sicherlich weiterhin recht gut verkaufen. Zudem kommen - wie von den Vorrednern bereits angemerkt - von AMD sicher auch in absehbarer Zeit konkurrenzfähige Produkte. Und übrigens sehe ich es nicht so, dass der Markt für CPUs schon nicht mehr bei AMD liegt. Ich bin selbst auch ein AMD-Anhänger und betreibe hier einen FX-8350, der meinen Games genug Feuer gibt, damit sie Spaß machen, und das bei einem deutlich günstigeren Preis als vergleichbare intel-CPUs. Und nebenbei gibts ja auch noch die APUs von AMD, die sich wohl auch recht gut verkaufen, weil das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt.

Ich freue mich allerdings zu sehen, dass auch noch AMD-Fans unterwegs sind, die dem Unternehmen die Treue halten. Ich denke, Du musst Dir erst mal keine Sorgen machen. Die Lage kann sich erstens in wenigen Monaten komplett drehen und zweitens steht AMD glaube ich nicht wirklich schlecht da. Zumindest nicht, solange echte Fans ihr die Treue halten, auch wenn mal eine schnellere Hardware bei der Konkurrenz herauskommt. Ich bin bis jetzt mit AMD seit über 15 Jahren gut gefahren und werde das gerne auch weiter tun.


----------



## Stoffel01 (27. September 2014)

Bei CPUs bin ich letztes Jahr auf Intel umgestiegen, aber im Grafikkartensegment wird amd mich auf jeden Fall als treuen Kunden behalten.


----------



## Offset (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*

Warte erstmal ab was AMD noch bringt. Die waren seit den r9 2xx sicher auch nicht untätig.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Nvidias Maxwell ist ja auch nicht so ein rießen Sparwunder, viele fallen auf den Marketingtrick mit TPD rein. Immer schön merken, TDP /=/ Stromverbrauch.


 
Auch wenn die TPD MArketing sein soll, ist es einfach Fakt, dass eine GTX 980 bei mehr Leistung weniger.
Wieviel Mehrleistung es ist, kann ich leider nicht genau sagen.
Aber im Verbrauch nimmt sich die GTX 980 bei mir ca.80W weniger als die R9 290X und die ist sehr gut gekühlt.


----------



## S754 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*

AMD ist noch lange nicht tot. Totgesagte leben länger.
Klar, die goldenen Zeiten sind vorbei, aber übertreiben muss man nicht. Weißt du eigentlich wie weit es kommen muss, bis eine Firma insolvent wird @TE? Bevor es soweit kommt wird AMD sicher aufgekauft.
Bevor die pleite gehen spezialisieren die sich auf bestimmte Sachen. Wie z.B. DFI, die keine Mainboards für normale Endkunden mehr herstellen, aber im Embedded und Serverbereich weiterhin tätig sind.
AMD hat so viele Bereiche wo sie tätig sind, also so eine Aussage zu machen ist einfach nur leichtsinnig. 

Außerdem hat AMD noch einiges geplant für die Zukunft. Ob es AMD im Gaming und Desktop Markt weiterhin geben wird wie Intel/Nvidia ist unsicher, aber das ist eine andere Frage. Dann müsste der Name des Threads lauten: "AMD im Desktopmarkt tot?"
AMD ist immer wieder in den letzen Jahren auf die Fresse geflogen und es gibt sie noch immer.

Halte mich für einen Fanboy, deppat oder sehr optimistisch, wie du willst. Aber "sterben" wird AMD auf keinen Fall!


----------



## Performer81 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*



Rotkaeppchen_online schrieb:


> Die Frage ist etwas provokativ, aber ich mache mir ernsthaft Sorgen um meine geliebte Intel-Konkurrenz,
> die aktuell nur noch mit Grafikkarten vorne liegt, oder zumindest lag. Wenn ich mir die aktuellen GTX970/980
> ansehe und den extremen Gewinn bei Leisten, Kosten und Geräusch sehe, wird es für AMD extrem schwer.
> Der massive Preisnachlass ist entfallender Reingewinn bei AMD, die aktuell jeden Dollar dringend benötigen.
> ...



DU bist ja süss. Wie oft wäre AMD denn da schon zugrunde gegangen weil Nvidia mal kurz was leicht besseres hatte. AUsserdem gibts net nur die 290/970 Leistungsklasse sondern noch viel mehr womit AMd Geld verdienen kann.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*

GTX 970 und R9-290X sind nicht gleich Alt, damit will ich sagen das du nicht Grafikkarten vergleichen kannst die erst vor kurzem Erschienen sind und deutlich ältere.

Als lass AMD etwas Zeit bis sie ihre neuen Modelle auf den Markt bringen und dann schauen wir weiter.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. September 2014)

Derjenige der auf die Fresse geflogen ist, ist Nvidia mit ihrer Titan Z und der 7xx Serie. AMD ist auch in Prof. Segment, SSD und RAM Segment tätig


----------



## CSOger (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*

Halbtod...fast Tod...endgültig Tod.
Wie viele Jahre ich das schon über AMD lese bzw. darüber spekuliert wird.
Und sie (gut so) sind immer noch da.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*

Mein Gott das ist heute das Dümmste was ich gelesen habe. Ist AMD gestorben, als Nvidia den G86 Chip gebracht hat? Ist Nvidia gestorben, als ATi die 9700 Pro gebracht hat?

Die Welt dreht sich weiter, AMD wird kontern. Wenn dann im Q1 2015 AMD mit 20nm und HBM ankommt, willst du dann den gleichen Thread über Nvidia erstellen?


----------



## beren2707 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*

Der Untergang droht! Bemannt die Boote, Frauen und Kinder zuerst! Eine neue Grafikkartengeneration ist doch tatsächlich schneller und effizienter als die alte, wer hätte das bloß für möglich gehalten?! PANIK!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal im Ernst: Was soll dieser Thread eigentlich bringen außer vlt. einen AMD vs. *bitte Hersteller einfügen*-Krieg anzuzetteln?  Ich halte es angesichts mancher Details (angeblicher AMD-Anhänger, aber eine GTX 760 im Rechner? Sondersteuer für Intel einführen?) ja fast für einen Scherz. 

Edit 2: In die Rumpelkammer verschoben.


----------



## Kerkilabro (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*

Achtung Eselsbrücke: *D*er To*d* Der allmächtige!
Adjektiv: wird weiterhin und immer mit t am Ende geschrieben.


----------



## bisonigor (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*



Performer81 schrieb:


> DU bist ja süss. Wie oft wäre AMD denn da schon zugrunde gegangen weil Nvidia mal kurz was leicht besseres hatte. AUsserdem gibts net nur die 290/970 Leistungsklasse sondern noch viel mehr womit AMd Geld verdienen kann.


 Wenn 8 Monaten für dich kurz sind? GTX Titan und 290X erst 8 Monate später. 3xx kommt auch, laut Gerüchten, erst nechstes Jahr .


----------



## NerdFlanders (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*

 Alles ok?

AMD ist schon länger in der Underdog-Rolle und aktuell würde ich mir um sie weniger Sorgen machen als noch vor 2 Jahren, Konsolen sei Dank.

Natürlich ist es nicht alle rosig im roten Lager, aber Abgesänge sind nicht angebracht. Sollten Tonga XT, Fiji und Zen allesammt versagen können wir ja das Thema nocheinmal aufgreifen.


----------



## sav (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*

Ich denke AMD wird genügend erwirtschaften um weiterhin existieren zu können.

Man darf auch nicht einfach nur den CPU und GPU Absatz für Endkunden in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Savant2k14 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Ich halte es angesichts mancher Details (angeblicher AMD-Anhänger, aber eine GTX 760 im Rechner? Sondersteuer für Intel einführen?) ja fast für einen Scherz.



Na Du kannst ja Augen haben. Das Detail mit der GTX 760 ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Er hat sich also hier schamlos als AMD-Jünger geoutet und betreibt "Feindware"? Das ist ja ein starkes Stück. Ich habe mir bereits ein Päckchen spitze und einen Beutel flache Steine gekauft. Wer geht mit zur Steinigung? Hat noch Jemand ein paar Otternasen...? Ist Weibsvolk anwesend...?

Ich finds trotzdem rührend, wie er sich um AMD sorgt. Aber ich wette, AMD schlägt mit neuem Material zurück! ^^


----------



## Bunny_Joe (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*

Notfalls hilft Intel mit Geld aus. Die wollen sich die Kartellbehörde eh um jeden Preis von Hals fernhalten.


Erinnert sich noch jemand an den Deal zwischen MS und Apple? Ist also alles nicht so unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## julianbl (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*

Ist echt unsinnig das Thema amd ist nicht tod jetzt Verkauft halt nvidia mehr Karten, amds 290(x) lieffen die letzten Monate dafür richtig gut. Wenn amd seine neue generation raus bringt werden sie wieder gleichziehen oder etwas überholen das war schon immer so. Und amd hat ja auch erst die 285 rausgebracht die eine gute effizents aufzeigt.

Ps. Intel und nvidia haben fast immer eine bessere tdp einstufung. Einfach weil amd die abstufung anders macht, die r9 285 ist mit 190watt eingestuft braucht eigentlich nur 150-160watt (siehe z.b. Test der saphire itx bei h4tu.net). Ein amd Athlon 860k ist mit 95 wart eingestuft braucht aber nur etwa 70( wenn überhaupt mein 750k braucht keine 60 mit 4,3ghz)


----------



## S754 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*



julianbl schrieb:


> Ein amd Athlon 860k ist mit 95 wart eingestuft braucht aber nur etwa 70( wenn überhaupt mein 750k braucht keine 60 mit 4,3ghz)


 
Quelle? Foto? Das möchte ich gerne sehen.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Der Untergang droht! Bemannt die Boote, Frauen und Kinder zuerst! Eine neue Grafikkartengeneration ist doch tatsächlich schneller und effizienter als die alte, wer hätte das bloß für möglich gehalten?! PANIK!



Aber deinen PC nimmst du nicht mit beim Untergang?? Wie kannst du bloss?  



> Mal im Ernst: Was soll dieser Thread eigentlich bringen außer vlt. einen AMD vs. *bitte Hersteller einfügen*-Krieg anzuzetteln?  Ich halte es angesichts mancher Details (angeblicher AMD-Anhänger, aber eine GTX 760 im Rechner? Sondersteuer für Intel einführen?) ja fast für einen Scherz.
> 
> Edit 2: In die Rumpelkammer verschoben.


 
Dieser Thread bringt nicht sehr viel, es ist wie du es sagst nur mal wieder Hersteller vs Hersteller. 



sav schrieb:


> Ich denke AMD wird genügend erwirtschaften um weiterhin existieren zu können.
> 
> Man darf auch nicht einfach nur den CPU und GPU Absatz für Endkunden in Betracht ziehen.


 
AMD hat deutlich mehr im Angebot, im Desktop-Bereich haben sie zwar "nur" CPU,GPU,RAM,SSD,APU.

Im Server-Bereich fährt AMD ganz andere Geschütze auf, CPU mit 16 Kerne mit 140W TDP einfach nur GEIL(Mal sehen wann das für den Desktop kommt)

Nicht zu vergessen für Workstations die FirePro Karten, also AMD hat noch einiges zu bieten wie du so schön gesagt hast.


----------



## drstoecker (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*

@Rotkaeppchen_online 
erstmal ruhig durchatmen
also falls du erst seit kurzem die sache mit neuer hardware verfolgst kann ich dir entwarnung geben, diese geschichte läuft immer nach dem gleichen schema ab. ganz krass war es zuletzt als amd seine 5800er reihe rausgehauen hatte und die hat sowas von eingeschlagen das nvidia so ungefähr 1 jahr lang nur die rücklichter gesehen hat. amd konnte sich sogar erlauben die preise richtig anzuheben, weil ja keine konkurenz da war.die effizienz war schon beeindruckend damals. mittlerweile hat sich das blatt wieder gewendet und nvidia hat da schon was geiles auf den markt gebracht, aber ich denke das war es auch überkarten sind es lange noch keine zumindest von der leistung her. amd schläft ja auch nicht und die antwort wird schon folgen, wann und wie steht auf nem anderen blatt. aktuell wird es der preis richten, wer glaubt die aktuellen karten sind müll den muss ich leider enttäuschen dem ist nicht so ganz im gegenteil.


----------



## NerdFlanders (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*



S754 schrieb:


> Quelle? Foto? Das möchte ich gerne sehen.


 
Halte ich für durchaus realistisch, mein Celeron G1820 ist auf 53W TDP spezifiziert, aber ich hab noch nie mehr als 40W für den _gesammten _PC (+Netzteil) gemessen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. September 2014)

Wie oft nochmal TDP/=/Stromverbrauch.

TDP ist die erzeugte Wärme, welche abgeführt werden muss. Ich kann eine CPU haben die 100TDP hat aber nur 1 W unter Prime braucht, ich kann aber auch eine CPU haben die 1TDP hat aber 100W braucht. (Zwar unrealistich aber who cares ?)

Der Thread sollte mMn geschlossen werden, der TE hat genug erfahren und die meisten fangen an über TDP von Intel CPUs zu reden .


----------



## Abductee (27. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Im Server-Bereich fährt AMD ganz andere Geschütze auf, CPU mit 16 Kerne mit 140W TDP einfach nur GEIL(Mal sehen wann das für den Desktop kommt)



Trotzdem ist ein Xeon 6 Kerner mit HT vergleichbar schnell und verbraucht eine ganze Ecke weniger.


Ich bin schon gespannt auf den Gegenkonter von AMD zu den Nvidia Karten.
Ich würd als nächste Karte gerne wieder eine von AMD kaufen.


----------



## informatrixx (28. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*

AMD hat bestimmt noch paar Tricks auf Lager für die nächsten Jahre.

Ich schätze, der nächste Schritt geht zu noch besserer Parallellisierung,
also mehr "Instruktionen pro Takt", irgendwelche mathematischen Verbesserungen,
zum Beispiel verbesserte "SIMD-Extensions".

Es kommt letztendlich auf die mathematischen Denkfähigkeiten der AMD-Ingenieure an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (28. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst: Was soll dieser Thread eigentlich bringen außer vlt. einen AMD vs. *bitte Hersteller einfügen*-Krieg anzuzetteln?  Ich halte es angesichts mancher Details (angeblicher AMD-Anhänger, aber eine GTX 760 im Rechner? Sondersteuer für Intel einführen?) ja fast für einen Scherz.


Es ging um die Frage der Prognose. Bei CPUs ist AMD reichlich tod im Vergleich zu Intel.
Es werden noch viele Fertig-Rechner mit AMD-Prozessoren verkauft, aber die Leute sind
nicht doof und bemerken mit der Zeit den Leistungsunterschied.

Bei Grafikkarten waren die roten bisher sehr gut aufgestellt, aber ob sie die Mittel für 
weitere wirklich revolutionierende Chiparchitekturen haben, ist meine Frage. Und wenn
AMD langsam ins Hintertreffen geraten sollte, wäre das für den Wettbewerb fatal.

Das mein aktueller Rechner keine AMD CPU hat liegt woran? Welche soll man denn
nehmen, um ernsthaft gegen einen i5-4670 anzustinken?


----------



## S754 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Ist AMD jetzt endgültig tod?*

Eine 100%ige Prognose kann dir hier kein Mensch geben, es sei denn jemand ist AMD-Mitarbeiter. Und alles andere ist nur Spekulation, also bringt der Thread hier null!

Und der Rest was du geschrieben hast weiß doch hier schon jeder, das ist nichts neues und muss nicht wieder von neuem diskutiert werden. 
Das ist gefühlt die 12567. Diskussion darüber hier im Forum. Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------

